# Project Runway 5



## couturesista (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG, I'm soo excited about tonights premiere. The talent is serious this season. I get soo inspired when I watch this show. My sewing machine never gets a break when the season starts. Based on the Bios on Bravo.com I'm so TEAM KORTO! Who else is as pumped as me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















:yahoo  :


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 16, 2008)

Me too!  I freaking love Project Runway!!  I think it is strange that the have not done much promotion for the show but I know that I will be watching!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 16, 2008)

At first they were saying the show was moving to The Lifetime channel, so I think all that hoopla overshadowed the new season. I think the 6th season will air on Lifetime. I don't care where it goes, in the fierce words of Mr. Tim Gunn, "Make it Work"! God I looove it! Best Damn Reality Show, period!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 16, 2008)

YAYYYYYY!!!! That show makes me happy!

MAKE IT WORK! 








LOL...


----------



## couturesista (Jul 16, 2008)

He's my Daddy!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 16, 2008)

lol... I wish he was apart of my family! He's great!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG  I cried when Christian won last season!! I love him SOOOOO  much!!


----------



## crystalado (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaconnie80* 

 
_OMG I cried when Christian won last season!! I love him SOOOOO much!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
I cried too!  I absolutely loovvveee Project Runway!  I am soooo looking forward to it!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2008)

So who watched it!!??? The designers were boring with the first challenge. It is as if they didn't try hard... played it safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There were only a few that were creative!!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 17, 2008)

The first episode really lacked that WOW factor! When Tim and Blayne were discssin ghis garment , 
 Blayne: I didn't want it to look like just a dress.

 Tim: Well, it certainly doesn't look like a dress. You have alot to do.

 Blayne: Holla at your boy Tim.

  Hilarious. WHen he called them slackers, Priceless!


----------



## Nox (Jul 21, 2008)

I liked the guy who made his dress out of the blue plastic cups!  That was awesome.  I thought he should have won the challenge.  And I really did think Tim had a point when he called them slackers.  I was so disappointed too.  The girl who won simply used things that were a simple substitute for fabric which is what designers do all the time anyway...use draft paper or muslin.  Ugh.


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm team Kelli, since I know her and own some of her stuff!  And her stuff is just way more creative.  The guy w/ the blue cups and hers were the only half-way decent ones I saw.

And about her not being creative, she used coffee filters and bleach and other creative things.  So she was not one of the slackers.  Bleach was a way differen alternative to fabric dye like everyone else would have used.  So she did deserve to win, I think.  Only because f you are going to make a dress out of cups, make it more ineteresting.  It was just a dress, but made out of cups.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 21, 2008)

I totally agree with who they chose to win.  Whilst the blue cup dress was definitely ambitious and creative, the winning dress was as well and it had a better shape.  It was more interesting.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 22, 2008)

I read in People magazine that there is going to be a Project Runway romance for the first time and that it will be between two men.  That should make this season a little more interesting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I loved the Blue cup dress but I agree that Kelli pulled out all of the stops and deserved to win.  I felt like they should have cut more than one person but I know that is not the way the show works.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 23, 2008)

Tonights the night round 2 !!!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 23, 2008)

i have class tonight!damn damn damn! thank goodness for re-runs


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 23, 2008)

oohhhh i cannot wait for tonight! i like last season better so far though...some of the designers seem fake this season. 
:[


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_I liked the guy who made his dress out of the blue plastic cups! That was awesome. I thought he should have won the challenge. And I really did think Tim had a point when he called them slackers. I was so disappointed too. The girl who won simply used things that were a simple substitute for fabric which is what designers do all the time anyway...use draft paper or muslin. Ugh._

 
I really liked the dress too!! It really reminded me of Jillian's outfit from season 4's episode where they were doing the wresling diva's. Very cute!


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 24, 2008)

soo the kid Wes actually went to high school w/ me and graduated two grades ahead of me (he graduated in 2003)!  that's saying something cuz i'm from a reaaaaaaaaally small town!  represent!


----------



## sharkbytes (Jul 24, 2008)

aw I felt bad for the eliminated this challenge...it's gotta suck to go home when you didn't choose the fabric, or have any control over how much of it there was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Those brown dresses were grosssss!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 24, 2008)

OMG weren't they? Its like the fabric is already hideous, make it as simple as possible. Everyone that had that fabric just had so much going on. I'm dropping team KORTO she starting to whine and cry too much. Her ideas are never thought out. This time around some of the designers seem a little less than compared to past seasons. I haven't been WOWEd yet.

 Tim quote- Thats the front of the dress? OOOOOHHHHHH, This maybe a hot mess!
 Korto- Whinning ;(


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 24, 2008)

Some of the dresses that were in the top three were ugly to me like the lady that love leather.  I really liked the one dress that was black that had the braid of black, white, and grey.  I did love the winners outfit and I might have to check it out when it gets sold on bluefly.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2008)

So I found this article on Realitytvworld.com about the Project Runway romance.  I guess we won't see much of it because one of the people in the couple was Wesley who was eliminated last night.  Here is the article for anyone who wants to read it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'Project Runway' designer Wesley Nault confirms dating Daniel Feld - Reality TV World - News, information, episode summaries, message boards, chat and games for unscripted television programs


----------



## sharkbytes (Jul 25, 2008)

Awwww that is so adorable that they are dating! 

This season is the first one where I don't have an immediate favorite.  On the prior four, there was a designer from day one that I loved (Austin, Daniel V., Uli, Christian).  I do like Daniel and the girl that made the vaccuum-cleaner bag dress, but still, this season just seems different somehow.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 25, 2008)

is anyone else just not feeling this season's designers? i feel like if season 4 and season 5 had a design match-off season 4 would dominate! 

idk...i am not feeling stella at all. seriously...she is getting on my nerves. suede is also annoying, but i was loving on his dress last night. daniel is my fav.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_So I found this article on Realitytvworld.com about the Project Runway romance.  I guess we won't see much of it because one of the people in the couple was Wesley who was eliminated last night.  Here is the article for anyone who wants to read it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'Project Runway' designer Wesley Nault confirms dating Daniel Feld - Reality TV World - News, information, episode summaries, message boards, chat and games for unscripted television programs_

 
jfeioajoijfeannbiwaorejwjo

OF COURSE the two i have a crush on are dating. haha.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG, I just absolutely got a kick out of this weeks episode! It was hillarious! All of the QUEENS!

The pink sailor outfit was hillarious. The queen wearing it fit it perfectly!


----------



## Rennah (Sep 29, 2008)

I love this show!

I think Kenley is really cute, but her designs are not my favorite.
Korto & Jerrell are reeeally good. Leanne's work is pretty cool too.

I have no idea who is going to win!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Kenley gets on my nerves so bad....she can't comprehend that everyone does not like her every design...This is the first year I have not had a favorite to win... My fav was Blayne...then he got the boot... I think he was  trying to be too much like last season's winner Fierce Christian IMO


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 30, 2008)

I want to smack Kenley! She has LOT of growing up to do.
At least she provides good material (no pun intended...well, maybe a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) for my favorite project runway blog, project rungay lol. 

Project Runway & Fashion from a Bitchy Gay Perspective | Project Rungay Blog: Nina Said Knock You Out!

that post had me laughing all day!


----------



## Rennah (Oct 14, 2008)

Kenley, Leanne, or Korto... who will win??


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Oct 14, 2008)

I vote for Kenley. She may not be a great person but I love her designs!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 14, 2008)

This season really blows. You could tell Bravo was just doing this out of obligation. I wonder if they'll even have a reunion special. 

After seeing the 6 designers Bryant Park collections, I have to say that I'm sad more people won't get to see Jerell's collection. It's gorgeous stuff.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 16, 2008)

SPOILER ALERT BELOW




















I am so bummed that Leanne won.  I so wanted Korto to win.  Her collection was so classy.   

Did you guys here about the issue with J Lo judging?  Apparently she pulled out on short notice with a foot injury, yet competed in a triathalon like 2 or 3 days later.  What amazing powers of recovery, eh?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_SPOILER ALERT BELOW




















I am so bummed that Leanne won. I so wanted Korto to win. Her collection was so classy. 

Did you guys here about the issue with J Lo judging? Apparently she pulled out on short notice with a foot injury, yet competed in a triathalon like 2 or 3 days later. What amazing powers of recovery, eh?_

 
ME TOO!!! But I was just happy Kenley did not win because she got on my very last frazzled nerve!!!!! Leanne's was nice but I just thought the layering got to be a bit to much and they were all basically the same color...But ti took a lot of skill to make the designs she made. I'm sure Korto will be successful. However when Tim went to her house...I did want her to put on a dress just a tad bit larger/looser and a BRA!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ME TOO!!! But I was just happy Kenley did not win because she got on my very last frazzled nerve!!!!! Leanne's was nice but I just thought the layering got to be a bit to much and they were all basically the same color...But ti took a lot of skill to make the designs she made. I'm sure Korto will be successful. However when Tim went to her house...I did want her to put on a dress just a tad bit larger/looser and a BRA!!_

 
Kenley had some cute, whimsical stuff, but she needs to work on her social skills a bit.  I appreciate conviction, but for pete's sake, there are times when we all need to shut up, listen and learn.  When Tim Gunn is talking to you, that is one of those times.  

Leanne had cute clothes, but they were like the same thing over and over.  God forbid she should throw a pattern in there.  

All that said, they are all really talented.  Lord knows I would be hard pressed to whip that stuff up like that.  The pressure and time constraints would be so taxing.

Man, Korto was fantastic.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm glad Leanne won but I reallly was hoping for Korto. She has been my favorite since the beginning :3


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Oct 17, 2008)

I was happy to see Leanne win! She has been my favorite designer all season... I love her signature style and I could see myself wearing pieces from her collection!

Here's an article i came across talking about the seaon wrap-up
Which 'Runway' Woman Won? at Hollywood.com


----------



## makeba (Oct 17, 2008)

this season was a bit interesting imo. i loved Kortos style and her pieces appealed to me the most but in the end i felt Leanne would win because she showed different pieces. She made dresses, shorts, skirts and pants so she covered the spectrum well. I hope this is not the last of Korto because she has mad talent!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 17, 2008)

By the way, here is a side by side comparison of Kenley's wedding dress and the Alexander McQueen dress.






McQueen's is on the left and Kenley's is on the right.  McQueen's was shown in a show before Kenley showed hers.  

I have to laugh.  I almost typed that Steve McQueen designed the dress.  Yeah...not so much.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_By the way, here is a side by side comparison of Kenley's wedding dress and the Alexander McQueen dress.







McQueen's is on the left and Kenley's is on the right. McQueen's was shown in a show before Kenley showed hers. 

I have to laugh. I almost typed that Steve McQueen designed the dress. Yeah...not so much._

 

Yep that would explain why they kept calling her a copy cat...Hummm!! I had never seen the McQueen one before. She said she didn't either...Hummm


----------

